# loss of appetite



## thunderterd (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone ever suffered appetite loss while on cycle?  For about the last week, i have no appetite.  I have lost 5 pounds due to this.  I am in week 6.  My gains are still coming, but i don't know whats going on.   I take a couple bites and just stare at the plate feeling sick.  However, I have still made strength gains  up to today.  Has anyone had this as an effect?


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 29, 2005)

What are you taking?  How much did you weigh pre-cycle and were you eating relatively clean pre-cyle?


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm at 500mg test e, 400 deca.  Precycle, 200, last friday, 216, today, 209, so i've actually lost 7 pounds.  I'm eating fine.  High protien, low carb, I know my diet is in check.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 29, 2005)

I dont have deca experience so I cant help you there.  I dipped a little during my the first couple weeks on test e but by week 6 this is strange.  You may want to bump your carbs up a bit -- I found that when I did this I became ravaneously hungry.  Hell, eat a bowl of cereal (bite sized shredded wheat - no sugar kind) before bed.  That will get you cranking.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe, one thing i don't like to do is load up on carbs before bed.  I do have a better appetite in the morning, just deminishes as the day goes on. But,  I'll try it tonight .


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree with you -- I usually shut off carbs by 8PM and dont have them in my last two meals but you have to do something to switch it up Thunder -- you're losing valuable time and money while on cycle....try it a couple nights and see if it jump-starts your appetite


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 29, 2005)

Will do.  Thanks bro.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 29, 2005)

No offense to you Bizarro, i take your advise seriously, but can any body else relate to this?  I would like a couple different takes on this.


----------



## max lift (Mar 29, 2005)

yup week 3 for me my appetite was not so good and I felt a bit like the flue was comming on I just forced the food down just a thought mabie a weight gainer till you get your appetite back so you dont lose anymore ,

by the way I love boobs as well,


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 29, 2005)

boobs....god's greatest invention


----------



## recess (Mar 29, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> by the way I love boobs as well,



Yes sir, let's see the Chinese build a better pair of those


----------

